# Squatting with heel or flat foot?



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I've always squatted flat footed from day 1, until today. For the craic I tried squatting in a lifting shoe. Just wanted to see what it felt like. Felt different, not bad or worse, just different. Can't quite put my finger on it.

so my question is do you squat flat or with heel and why??


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I used to squat in converse then once i got my oly shoes iv never looked back i wear them for squatting, deadlifting and overhead work i feel a lot more stable in them.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

What was it specifically that made you keep squatting in them? Or was it just a more general comfort?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bataz said:


> What was it specifically that made you keep squatting in them? Or was it just a more general comfort?


It felt more natural for me and definitely more stable


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok cool. I'm just trying to figure it out really. I've never had a problem flat foot at all but just wanted to try it. Still couldn't decide if it felt better or not just different lol maybe more testing out is needed.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Ok cool. I'm just trying to figure it out really. I've never had a problem flat foot at all but just wanted to try it. Still couldn't decide if it felt better or not just different lol maybe more testing out is needed.


I think you have to try them for a little while first then revert back and see what you prefer i know i couldnt squat in flat shoes now


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Prefer flat personally, but only because it's more practical and convenient for me... but if I was to say which I prefer 'technically' then it's definitely powerliftinf shoes. The feel is much better.

There are a few biomechanical advantages to having slight elevation to the heel with powerlifting shoes... they'll be particularly useful for those with ankle mobility issues, for example instead of using plates to elevate the heels when someone has limited dorsiflexion..

Basically the raised heel lends itself well particularly when squatting depth is really low, because it helps with the shin angle (essentially shifts the shin angle more forwards) and makes it easier to keep a more upright position with the torso.

Aside from that, they're really stable and give you much better stability/balance.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Having only just learned to squat with correct form, I use flat shoes. Many suggested raised heels to help overcome my mobility issues, but I managed to get there without.

Many swear by them though so they must bring benefits to some.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> I used to squat in converse then once i got my oly shoes iv never looked back i wear them for squatting, deadlifting and overhead work i feel a lot more stable in them.


deadlifting???


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

gaz90 said:


> deadlifting???


X2


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

From a Powerlifting point of view all I care about is if they will help me lift more haha. Also Dead Lifting is definitely flat footed for me without a doubt, will never ever DL in a heel.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bataz said:


> From a Powerlifting point of view all I care about is if they will help me lift more haha. Also Dead Lifting is definitely flat footed for me without a doubt, will never ever DL in a heel.


How wide do you squat?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I use my Adidas Power Perfect IIs, poor mobility, used to have a 10KG plate under heel. Find the PL shoes great.

Here is an example from last Sat.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Robbie said:


> How wide do you squat?


More than shoulder width.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> I used to squat in converse then once i got my oly shoes iv never looked back i wear them for squatting, deadlifting and overhead work i feel a lot more stable in them.


Same here.. I used to squat in converse but then got my weightlifting shoes and never looked back.. makes so much difference def worth the money.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

then again I think if it ain't broke then don't fix it, I'm in two minds haha.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bataz said:


> then again I think if it ain't broke then don't fix it, I'm in two minds haha.


Have you got a bit of wood you can put under your heels when squatting.. you could try that before buying some shoes.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

My mate has a spare pair of do-wins I borrowed to try out yesterday as he's a Kettlebell Sport Lifter so he has a few pairs.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bataz said:


> My mate has a spare pair of do-wins I borrowed to try out yesterday as he's a Kettlebell Sport Lifter so he has a few pairs.


What did you think of them?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Northern Lass said:


> What did you think of them?


Because I'd been so use to squatting flat i expected for them to force me into tilting forward but they didn't. The squat went pretty smooth and was more intriguing than anything and straight away the runaway thoughts kicked in like "Can these help me lift more weight?" End of the day for me that's what it's all about haha.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Prefer flat personally, but only because it's more practical and convenient for me... but if I was to say which I prefer 'technically' then it's definitely powerliftinf shoes. The feel is much better.
> 
> There are a few biomechanical advantages to having slight elevation to the heel with powerlifting shoes... they'll be particularly useful for those with ankle mobility issues, for example instead of using plates to elevate the heels when someone has limited dorsiflexion..
> 
> ...


I agree with Kristina mostly

ankle stability, depth through correct Biomechanics

If you are using the squat from a Bosybuilding perspective you would tend to squat a little narrower and with a higher bar position, if you are more in to powerlifting a wider stance and a lower bar position are used more, with a more upright position required in Oly lifting and high bar squatting then the lifting shoe works, with a wider foot position and lower bar then a converse will be ok (not necessarily better). Ankle flexibility has a big bearing on the whole movement in either back position. The only way i can get to depth is with a lifting shoe as my ankle mobility sucks, i also compete at strongman and the Oly shoe helps with other movements such as overhead work


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah I'm training for Powerlifting so squat stance is fairly wide. I've never had any problems hitting depth, sometimes go too low and the pelvis tilts underneath me but I'm ironing that out and getting to the right spot lately. Guess it was just a new thing to try and if it was to help me lift more then I'd do it.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

I used to use converse's but since got a pair of heeled trainers, not powerlifting ones but same size heel, feel a lot more stable especially 100+kgs


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Wiggle | Mueller Pro Heel Cups | First Aid & Injury

Try a pair of these, My physio recommended them for my back and they raise your heel slightly.

Plus you can put them in whatever shoes you're wearing for the gym??


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have any problems at all squatting flat foot, the question really I'm asking is can a heeled shoe increase my lift? From the responses I'm getting it seems it's personal preference.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Mrs has got me some Ryderwear lifting shoes for Christmas so I'm looking forward to trying then. Since day 1 I've done Deads Squats and OHP in my socks


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

usually squat in my socks so flat foot.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Picked up some Oly shoes due to poor mobility in ankles and the difference in squatting style was epic.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> deadlifting???


Yeah i actually prefer it i pulled 280kg in them which felt quite good but then again i dont use a lot of legs when deadlifting.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah i actually prefer it i pulled 280kg in them which felt quite good but then again i dont use a lot of legs when deadlifting.


interesting, never heard of anyone doing that before. doubt Ill try em though, close stance stuff seems to disagree with my left knee -even leg extensions.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> interesting, never heard of anyone doing that before. doubt Ill try em though, close stance stuff seems to disagree with my left knee -even leg extensions.


Yeah my stance is quite narrow on deadlifting and the same with squats. Iv tried to squat with a wider stance but it was really painful on my hip. I pulled 300kg in converse after i spent months wearing oly shoes and it felt quite fast but as for bare feet i find that really painful.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Decided to stick with flat foot. Just need to find some suitable footwear now.


----------



## PowerHouse1990 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've enjoyed squatting more since getting my lifting shoes. Love them.


----------

